
New York to Eliminate Cash for Tolls and Add Face Recognition at Tollbooths - computator
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/10/06/nyregion/new-york-to-eliminate-cash-option-for-paying-tolls.html
======
tmaly
This will not work.

The Toll by Mail program that runs on the West Side Highway does not work well
for out of state drivers that do not have ezpass

What happens is that after you drive through it, you will receive your first
notice in the mail in bright orange saying its your third notice. This final
notice will say that you owe $100 fine instead of the $4-$8 you would normally
be charged.

EZpass provides no support for people who are not customers. You have to send
a fax trying to dispute these claims. It is a real pain to use any of the
recognition systems.

